# Don't bring a gun to a chairfight



## tellner (May 19, 2010)

It's not what you have. It's what you're willing to do with it.
Story includes video.



> "So what if he had a gun? He was very impolite and I don't take kindly to that."


----------



## Carol (May 19, 2010)

Knowing Judo certainly doesn't hurt 



> But Mr Richardson, a judo expert and father of *Leeds  Rhinos* star Ryan Bailey, refuses to budge and grabs a chair  instead.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 19, 2010)

I saw this the other day and thought at the time that the fellow was either very lucky that he didn't get shot or very good at reading 'intent'.  

If it was a replica firearm then it all makes much more sense now (in terms of the not-getting-shot part).


----------



## CoryKS (May 19, 2010)

Ah yes, the traditional judo technique of beating the snot out of someone with a chair.


----------



## David43515 (May 19, 2010)

I love it !!!!


----------



## tellner (May 20, 2010)

Sukerkin said:


> I saw this the other day and thought at the time that the fellow was either very lucky that he didn't get shot or very good at reading 'intent'.
> 
> If it was a replica firearm then it all makes much more sense now (in terms of the not-getting-shot part).



Any or all of these. Another possibility is the way he did it. He just grabbed the chair and delivered the ***-whipping. No hesitation. No woofing beforehand. You could see the robber freeze for a moment as his brain tried to readjust to the new circumstances. By the time scumbag came up with a plan he was well into a lesson on energy transfer in semi-elastic collisions. 

"I've got a gun. 
I'm pointing the gun at people. 
Everyone is doing what I think they should. 
There's a guy in my field of view.
He's not cowering.
He's holding a chair.
Huh?"
*WHAM* *WHAM* *WHAM*
"I'm being hit with a chair.
Searching for backup plan."
*CRUNCH*
*SPLAT*


----------



## Carol (May 20, 2010)

CoryKS said:


> Ah yes, the traditional judo technique of beating the snot out of someone with a chair.



Isn't that the first tech you learn in Judo? :idunno:

After all, Judo is about "throws"  :lol:


----------



## CoryKS (May 20, 2010)

Carol said:


> Isn't that the first tech you learn in Judo? :idunno:
> 
> After all, Judo is about "throws" :lol:


 
Yeah, I guess I would have expected him to leave the chair where it was and throw the guy at _it_.   :rofl:


----------



## thardey (May 21, 2010)

tellner said:


> Any or all of these. Another possibility is the way he did it. He just grabbed the chair and delivered the ***-whipping. No hesitation. No woofing beforehand. You could see the robber freeze for a moment as his brain tried to readjust to the new circumstances. By the time scumbag came up with a plan he was well into a lesson on energy transfer in semi-elastic collisions.
> 
> "I've got a gun.
> I'm pointing the gun at people.
> ...


 
That's the best example of breaking an OODA loop I've ever seen!


----------



## tellner (May 21, 2010)

Precisely, Thardey


----------



## Deaf Smith (May 21, 2010)

I think the bad guy just didn't want to shoot him. A fair number of robbers are not intrested in killing people... but some kill just for the fun of it.

If the rolls were reversed and I was holding a bad guy at bay and he picked up the chair to attack me, well..... this is Spart... I mean Texas.

Deaf


----------



## tellner (May 21, 2010)

Deaf Smith said:


> I think the bad guy just didn't want to shoot him. A fair number of robbers are not intrested in killing people... but some kill just for the fun of it.



And I think Mr. Richardson knew this. You'll notice he remarked on how he noticed the guy was "walking funny" when he came in, that while Richardson was playing one of the machines. Already cued in on body language and intention. And he took action when the robber was on  his way out after a brief personal interaction. I'm guessing he had the guy's measure and had a pretty good idea of what he was capable of.


----------



## Nervous Smile (May 23, 2010)

I am aware of quite a few kids who smoke pot, but thankfully none of them are as deranged and desperate at this guy. I wish I could shake Mr. Richardson's hand for taking that loon out of commission.


----------



## Deaf Smith (May 25, 2010)

Wonder why he didn't just tackle him. After all, Mr. Richardson sure is big enough! A fast rush, grab him by the midsection, pick him up and slam him into a wall or the floor.

Deaf


----------



## Nervous Smile (May 27, 2010)

From his description he was pretty ticked. I guess he just grabbed what was nearby with the full intent on whaling on the guy. Only once he'd taken a few swings and then closed the distance did he seem to start caring about taking the guy down, which he did.


----------



## Nervous Smile (May 27, 2010)

From his description he was pretty ticked. I guess he just grabbed what was nearby with the full intent of whaling on the guy. Only once he'd taken a few swings and then closed the distance did he seem to start caring about taking the guy down, which he did.


----------

